# Diesel and Willow snow video.



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

What fun! I love the high leaps! Dogs and snow - always the best!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great video lisa, loved watching Willow leaping around, and Diesel, he always looks amazing


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet Willow and Diesel are loving the snowy weather aren't they? I see you're throwing snowballs for them too... don't they just love it??


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely to see them in action. Willow looks to jump real high especially as it stuck there while loading. She looked truly airborne!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like they were having a great time out there romping and playing in the snow. Glad they finally got some to enjoy.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Diesel is so furry and fluffy, I just want to hug him. And Willow's got some ups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel and Willow*

Diesel and Willow are just beautiful!
You sure live in a GORGEOUS AREA!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Diesel and Willow are just beautiful! Love the video!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great video. That Willow can jump like a kangaroo. And Diesel running full out at her, just made me go "Watch Out Willow".


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I want some snow!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Boy, Diesel can certainly shift quickly can't he - and love Willow tryng to catch the snpwballs.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

I am blown away at how beautiful Diesel is! He is the most handsome German Shepherd i have seen in my entire life!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great video!!! They look like they're having a blast. I was just thinking how I don't have a single video of my dogs... I'm totally gonna make one tonite if I can get my dig cam charged up.  (but it wont be as fun as this one was!!)


----------

